# How do I know if a speaker is blown?



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

I have the system that came with the 1.8S Special Edition model and when I play the song "Lying from you" by Linkin Park at the beginning of the song when they drop the bass really hard I cant hear it anymore...I used to hear it but not anymore...is it possible I blew something with the equipped system? I've already maxed out the bass to 5 and I'm the type of guy who likes to roll down the windows in florida when its hot and blast music so is it possible I blew some of the stock system and if not how do I test it?


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

http://www.emp3world.com/to_download.php?id=94561 

im not sure if ull be able to hear it with your computer speakers but those of you who have a good system knows what im talkin about....they drop the base real hard then it goes into the song right around 05 seconds into the song its supposed to drop it but I dont hear it in my car anymore


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

What type of stock system is it becuse also depending on the music format your system may not be in tune to play certain lows.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Its the RF system. Dont expect much from it. I have also played LP in my SE but I havent really noticed how low it gets on lying from you. I cant even hear that woofer "woof" going down the road.


----------



## jpap2369 (Jun 22, 2005)

i don't know how you even heard the bass before if you're running a stock system. when i had those stockers in my sentra they had absolutely no bass response. well anyway, you can usually tell is a speaker is blown if it bottoms out constently or if it makes a weird smell. most people can tell this smell, it's just the overworked speaker smell. i think you shouldn't even worry if you blew the speakers and buy new ones anyway. they will actully have bass response and they vocals are alot clearer because of the actual tweeter on aftermarket speakers (stock speakers just have a puffed out piece of plastic material they call a "tweeter"). i'm running pioneers in my system and it made a huge improvment from the stockers. also, if you're looking for bass response, just invest in some subs. you don't need high end ones. just buy some cheaper 10's. they'll giver you better bass then door speakers.


----------



## allenstafford (Jun 25, 2005)

*I have the same issue.*

I have a special also it came with a 300-watt Rockford Fosgate-powered Nine speaker (seven locations), including subwoofer AM/FM/CD audio system. Mine has a mind of its own. My front speakers got out at total random and don’t get me started on the sub. I am going to have it checked out this week. The sound I get out of my system when it isn’t being an ass is right nice.


----------

